# Heat @ Raptors, Mar. 29th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor="black">*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*March 29th, 2006
Toronto, ON
Air Canada Centre
7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet
Ontario*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*Miami Heat​*</td> <td>*47-23*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*26-44*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*Jason Williams
Guard
6'1"
190#
Florida​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*Dwyane Wade
Guard
6'4"
212#
Marquette​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*James Posey
Guard/Forward
6'8"
215#
Xavier​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Eric Williams
Guard/Forward
6'8"
220#
Providence​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*Udonis Haslem
Forward
6'8"
235#
Florida​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor="black">*Shaquille O'Neal
Centre
7'1"
325#
LSU​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Pape Sow
Forward/Centre
6'10"
250#
Cal St./Fullerton​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

There is an off-chance O'Neal and/or Haslem will be suspended for this game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I read some measurements somewhere that Ud is like 6'6.5" that's crazy considering his role


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I would expect the Heat game and the Suns game both to be sellouts. Sucks for the people who wanted to go and see CB4. Sucks even worse if Shaq doesn't play either.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

What happened to Bosh? injured?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> What happened to Bosh? injured?


Yep, he sprained his finger. Should be out for about a week.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yep, he sprained his finger. Should be out for about a week.


thanx for the info!

damn that Sucks, i like watching Bosh.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Think Lang will start?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

There's just something wrong with seeing Pape Sow and Shaq as a H2H.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

My school is having a trip to see the Raptors at this game. $30 for a ticket and bussing to and from my school to the ACC. Too bad I'm busy and can't go. =S

Anyway, this should be a good game. I hope Charlie V won't get too confident from his performance in the last game, but I doubt he will be. I hope he can keep on playing well though.

As always, *GO RAPTORS GO!*


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

we're gonna lose, but its nice to see our big men have a chance to prove themselves.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope CV doesn't get too comfortable at the 4, cuz I want him to become top 10 SF.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^ agreed

shaq is going to go to town on whoever we match him up against. The fact that Zo is out means that he will play more since Michael Doleac is the only other option at Center off the bench. 

it will be a miracle if we pull this one out. 

i am interested to see Charlie as our primary option down low.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope CV really steps it up in Bosh's absence.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Do we know that E-Will is starting?......I think they may go with Bonner at the 4 spot and keep Charlie at the 3. Just my guess....I think it may work better to help on O'neal with someone bigger than Eric. With both Pape and Matt on there we may see some good hustle and some in your face chest bumbing....Haslem looks ike he is feeling tough since his face off with Jermain!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Unleash the Brazilian beast!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Without Bosh, it will be tough to get a win even if its at home. I'm looking forward to see James Lang play.

*Let's  Go Raptors!*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who wants to bet me that Hoffa plays more than 10 minutes tonight? I have 10 000 uCash points saying he doesn't. Any takers?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Unfortunately you'd probably win that bet. Even Woods seems to be getting more love than Hoff these days. I wonder how that shoulder is feeling.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i say if james lang does some good things on the court for more than a couple mins, he'll get tons of playing time the next couple games.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Is Shaq not playing or what?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Shaq will not be playing tonight due to a hyperextended left knee. I don't know guys, but I think we can pull off the W.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, give the ****ing ball to Charlie.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete already has 13 points.

19-11 Raptors with 5:28 left in the 1st Q.

Matt Bonner is checking in for Pape Sow.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, Sow with 2 pts, 3 rb and 1 ast in 7 minutes.


Do I see potential?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie-V with a monstrous dunk. Unfortunately he gets T'd up for doing a chin-up/hanging on the rim too long.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, raps up by 12 with less than 4min remaining


this might be a good match up since Shaq and Zo are out. I mean walker started. Who was center? Haslem?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, what a play by Mike James. Some fancy moves.

Wow, another awesome play, this time by Joey Graham, courtesy of Mike James.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

31-19 Raptors after the 1st Quarter.

What a great start for the Raptors. They are shooting 65%.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Rafael Araujo is making an appearance.

Araujo just rejected Gary Payton!


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice block by Hoffa


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors up 41-28


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woa! Hoffa with a nifty pass to Mike James for the layup.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Miami turnover. 43-30 Raptors with 6:47 left in the second


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa to the line for two. Makes the first.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Misses the second. 44-30 Raptors


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa just hit the ball out of a Miami player's hands (sorry, couldn't see who). Hoffa's having a nice game so far.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. there's a hoffa highlight reel going on right now.

Never thought I'd see that. GOod for him.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa with the board.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors shooting 55%. Miami shooting 32%


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa with a steal!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Unfortunately, Raptors turned the ball over and Antoine Walker scored on a layup. 44-34


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa With A Dunk!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors playing zone defense. Dwyane Wade with an ugly shot. 46-34 Raptors


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa going to the bench now and receiving some well-deserved cheers and applause.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ouch. pape sow got schooled by dwyane wade's crossover


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CV with 8pts 6 rbs and 1 blk
Graham with 6 pts on 50% shooting in 6 min. 3 Fouls though 

bonner with 1 rbd in 12 min




...





on a brigther note, haffa with 5 pts, 2 rbd (1 oreb), 1 steal, 1 block in 8 minutes


yey


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

anniebananerz said:


> Hoffa going to the bench now and receiving some well-deserved cheers and applause.




wow!!!!!! I'm glad to hear that!!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Miami just missed I-don't-know-how-many layups.

Crap. Why must I have dinner now?!

LOL! They're playing the O'Neal and Haslem clips from Miami's lasdt game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat's bench is scoreless with less than 2:30min to play in the 2nd


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

BAM! E-Will and Mo Pete for three.

Back-to-back tray trays for the Raptors.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

What a way to end the Half. Matt Bonner with the layup, courtesy of who? Mike James.

57-41 Raptors at Halftime.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can we call it a game? I don't know how the second half could be as good as the first.

Who's that guy wearing 55 for the Raps?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Im guessing 55 is some guy name H..Ho...Hoofa? 
Or is it Ra..fael like the Ninja Turtle?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

HOFfa.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, the heat only have 4 assists as a team, simien with 2 leads (William with 1 and wade with 1)

James has 8 alone.

James' stats look good. 10-8 in 23 minutes on 5-9 shooting. I like that. 


by the way, to the ppl watching the game. Is Bosh with them?



oh and Heat has 8 TO ... with 4 assists? ouch!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh is with them.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, barett with 2 ast 2 pts and 1 stl in 5 min!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike James just took an unnecessary three.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ouch, I just noticed, eva 2-10.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike James Going Upstairs To Villanueva!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete With A Deeeeeeeep Three!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete with 24 points. =)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo pete. 24 points. 9/14 field goals. =)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Woah! Hoffa just wrestled out a rebound and Mike James with the layup.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoffa with a turnover.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dwyane Wade with a turnover.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

74-62 Raptors!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete got lucky and got away without a foul after bumping into Dwyane Wade.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Since they mentioned this on TV, here's the link to Norma Wick's article on Raptors.com:

http://www.nba.com/raptors/raptorcom/wick_060327.html


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete To Villanueva With A Sick Alley-oop!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

James for three!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Walker for three!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Eva and James with a double double. before entering the 4th?


Is Eva showing that he can be better than Bosh?


13-12 in 35 min.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Sweet, no one took that Hoffa bet. I didn't see the first half or most of the third quarter, but Hoffa is looking pretty good.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn it, MIA closes the gap to 5 pts.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, Miami is heating up.

87-81 Raptors.

I guess we won't be seeing James Lang tonight.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mike James is really pissing me off.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Here comes the collapse...
Too bad considering the 1st half lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

89-88 Raptors

According to the ever so slow nba.com anyway.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260329028&refresh=30



90-89 MIA


ESPN is much faster ... shame. It's nba.com for crying out loud.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

90 89 Miami

damn turnovers


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

a min to go down by 1...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

E-Will gets a rare 3-point opportunity.

He makes all of them.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Did U Just See Dwade Pack Mike James!?!?
I now love Eric Williams


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

thats a charge


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Timeout Toronto.

94-92 Heat with :30 seconds left in the game.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=260329028&refresh=30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanhks for the tip =)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yahoo is better than nba and espn


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

What a disappointing game...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaand we are down by 4 with less than 10s to go.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

down by 2 with 5s to go...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

aaaaaaand we lose by 4.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who didn't see that coming?

Good effort from the Raps tonight, though.

Nice to see a sell-out, too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

too bad Eva's started to slow down after the beg of the third (according to his stats, I couldn't watch the game).

13-13 is still nice though, I think he has 1 block in there too right?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that man can _ball_. if i were a heat fan, i'd be throwing parties in front of the tube for every game. ****, dwyane wade is a legend in the making (imo). every time i see him, i get _more_ surprised. i thought he'd become a strong pro out of marquette, absolutely, but this early? and this good? no, i didn't think that. he's a fantastic player now. i hope his supporting cast can provide some more assistance come playoff time, though. 

as for us, had bonner hit a few open looks, i think the boxscore would tell a different story. i don't _know_, i'm just saying. i thought those were key shots. our effort was there collectively- we just weren't good enough. that's fine... today. we'll see what happens down the road. 

points for araujo. i'm sure his naysayers'll point out that he was checking wayne simien but still: he looked like a pro tonight. he had a quality game for the time he was out there. i still think this guy could easily become a valued contributor... somewhere... if he could ever get around his mental blocks. good game, hoff. 

peace


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

ballocks said:


> as for us, had bonner hit a few open looks, i think the boxscore would tell a different story. i don't _know_, i'm just saying.


I get what you mean, but that's like saying, "I wish Charlie V had made those 2 three pointers" or "I wish Hoffa made those two shots he missed." Every possession in a basketball game plays a part in the final outcome and I know you weren't really doing this, but you can't pinpoint the loss on just one player. It's a team effort based on all those made and missed plays throughout the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good game guys.

much luck to you raps fans next season. you have a nice 1-2 punch in CV and bosh


----------



## hellrell (Jan 23, 2006)

it jus boiled down to makin plays... heat drove every chance they got.. while we just relied on perimiter shooting and as you can see that did not work too well.... anyway at least they proved they can dominate good teams... we just needed a go to guy tonight to counter wade in the 4th.. but no one stepped up
good game nonthelesss... wade just continues to amaze me :clap:


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

yes, the name dwayne wade says it all. absolutely in a different class of players, exclusively with kobe, mcgrady, and some others. man, these guys know how to carry their team on their shoulders wen the game really counts.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike James actually distributed the ball well tonight.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

We really need to get someone (draft or FA) who will take the ball to the basket. This team is way too in love with the perimeter.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> We really need to get someone (draft or FA) who will take the ball to the basket. This team is way too in love with the perimeter.


no doubt we have a lack of talent down low past bosh, but i think a lot of perimeter play we see is because we are usually playing from behind, this game being an exception.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hoff kept carving out space in the post but nobody made an effort to find him besides Barrett. It's not like there is no one on the team that goes inside, it's having Mo Pete and Mike James jack up 15 three pointers that makes it seem that way. 2 free throws for those guys combined; 15 for E-Will, Chuck and Pape.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

from what i read on yahoo sports, it seems we had some serious rotation problem in the 4th, wut is with barret got owned by payton and eric williams playing in the clutch...also about james celeberating and stuffs........are those true? i didn't wacth the game tonight


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Payton posted up Barrett and drew the double. He's a smart guard and if we don't double him he knows how to score in the post. They ran that play until we were forced to take Barrett out of the game.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

speedythief said:


> ^ Payton posted up Barrett and drew the double. He's a smart guard and if we don't double him he knows how to score in the post. They ran that play until we were forced to take Barrett out of the game.


ahh wut about eric williams and james though? i can't figure out y williams is playing down the strech....and wut is with james celeberating and gave up a 3 to walker on the other end?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ E-Will played alright. Drew a foul on the arc and made some clutch free throws. He was in the game instead of Graham, who couldn't hit open jumpshots tonight. He had a sweet alley-oop lay-in though.

We went back and forth on some threes. James hit one and Walker hit one back in transition. I don't know if he was celebrating, I didn't notice.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

^Not quite sure about that either (the celebrating thing). On the yahoo recap, both Mo and MJ were complaining/talking about how players were celebrating after making shots instead of getting back on defense. I didn't watch the last quarter but I couldn't really notice it during the second and third quarters.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

And that, my fellow brethren, is why Dwayne Wade is a legitimate superstar. Guy killed it out there.

Can't say I'm not surprised, though we had our chance. Props to Hoffa, hopefully he and Sam can build on this (though this wouldn't be the first time that's been said).


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hoffa and Sow were banging bodies as if they were NFL OL, really impressed with Sow's integrity, guy is a beast if only he can learn to stay out out of foul trouble he could be playing 25 MPG every night.
I am truley sick of Bonner no D at all whencoverged well does'nt have the speed or ball handling skills to do something, I need we really need to package him in some deal as the PF & SF positions are jammed with PF Bosh SF Charlie C/PFSow Grahem SF, we need a SG & a C, if Hoffa can bring the hustle and effort he brought last night for the rest of the year he should get a final shot to stay, I dont want him bought out/released as dad cap money sucks.

Free agency if any good SG's are out there starting material 16/6 can be clutch in the 4th we should take a look if not grab the best C & find a good SG via the draft.

Peterson is having a breakout year but he gets worn out in games by the last 5 minutes that we as a entire team collapse as Teams Bouble Bosh, James is streeky 1 night he hits the winning shot or the nail in the coffin or he is shooting bricks, someone has gotta step up in the last 5 minutes yto close games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We took way too many horrible shots in the 4th quarter. And some of those shots that we usually do make just didn't go down last night. 
I think that if we were in a playoff hunt right now, we would win games like this, but in the 4th quarter it just looked like Miami wanted it more.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> We took way too many horrible shots in the 4th quarter. And some of those shots that we usually do make just didn't go down last night.
> I think that if we were in a playoff hunt right now, we would win games like this, but in the 4th quarter it just looked like Miami wanted it more.




That makes sense.


----------

